

Partner start-up equity  - clspringer

I read this post (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=877589) and am looking for advice from the other end.<p>The company's founder has personally invested $15K and raised $50K for 7.5% equity.  He is offering me 15% vested over 3 years.  Also offered for me to invest my own money at the 7.5% rate even though we have $50K on call at 5%.  We are good friends so take that into consideration.<p>What do you think and what should I be looking out for?
======
jhancock
How much of the product is built? Any customers yet or other proof of the biz
model? What value do you bring to the table? How many other founders are there
or will there be? How much more funding do you expect?...helps to predict
dilution.

The numbers you show don't seem low, but the above helps to shape the
discussion more.

